# Black chute extension - does it help?



## BullFrog

Some models come with the chute extension and I see my machine has what appears to be mounting holes for the part. Can anyone tell me in what way are they supposed to help?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

The extension is supposed to help keep the stream of snow together and help get it out past the operator. Helps to keep you from getting hit in the face with the windblown discharge.


----------



## BullFrog

Kiss4aFrog said:


> The extension is supposed to help keep the stream of snow together and help get it out past the operator. Helps to keep you from getting hit in the face with the windblown discharge.


Thanks. I don't recall seeing it offered on other brands. Do you think it's effective?


----------



## Zavie

I ordered and mounted the extension for my Husqvarna. It does just as Kiss4aFrog says. I ordered just the black extension. I fabricated the small backing plates and used stainless hardware to mount. Since the holes are already in your deflector it's easy peasy lemon squeezy. I'll check on the part number and post it.


----------



## Zavie

Husqvarna part number is 5324211-38 "shield deflector". The "straps" or backing plates are part number 5324232-47. The straps are just thin metal bars, seemed pricey for what they are so as I mentioned I just fabed some up. I did order an extra deflector spring to have as a backup. That part is 5321845-05. It was less than $3.00 so cheap insurance to have an extra. If you do mount the extension be sure to tighten the deflector tension adjusting nut down to increase the amount of tension to compensate for the increased weight of the deflector.


----------



## GtWtNorth

Zavie, have you tried your setup yet? I suspect that the force of the snow hitting the extension would force it up, reducing the need for extra tension in the spring.
Cheers


----------



## Zavie

GtWtNorth said:


> Zavie, have you tried your setup yet? I suspect that the force of the snow hitting the extension would force it up, reducing the need for extra tension in the spring.
> Cheers


Yes, I used it all last winter. I found that extra weight of the extension, (shield) caused the deflector+shield combo to bounce too much over the smallest bump. Just tightening the nut a little solved the issue. BTW the extension works great and looks bad a$$ to boot!


----------



## BullFrog

Zavie said:


> Husqvarna part number is 5324211-38 "shield deflector". The "straps" or backing plates are part number 5324232-47. The straps are just thin metal bars, seemed pricey for what they are so as I mentioned I just fabed some up. I did order an extra deflector spring to have as a backup. That part is 5321845-05. It was less than $3.00 so cheap insurance to have an extra. If you do mount the extension be sure to tighten the deflector tension adjusting nut down to increase the amount of tension to compensate for the increased weight of the deflector.


Thanks for the part #s. and information. Much appreciated. I'll probably wait until I've blown some snow but it's good to hear feedback on its effectiveness.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It' makes sense it would work to improve flow and prevent blow back.
I guess I'd try making one out of a bucket to check it out before I parted with $$ for the factory one.


----------



## BullFrog

The concept seems sound. Looking at the photo it appears to double the length of the deflector. A piece of crazy carpet might work well too.


----------



## skutflut

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It' makes sense it would work to improve flow and prevent blow back.
> I guess I'd try making one out of a bucket to check it out before I parted with $$ for the factory one.



I just made one from a Lowes bucket. Made a cardboard template to get the general shape, then cut the side out the bucket, a little oversize. Drew a couple of straight lines for bending, heated with a propane torch and bent along the lines. Going to get some stainless screws and nuts today and try it out. Only problem with my bucket is it was not tall enough to get the length of the factory item, but it does extend about 7 inches beyond the existing deflector so we shall see. The bucket is 70 mil plastic and the blue colour clashes with my red snowblower. Hope it strong enough. It is pretty light weight, so I didnt see any problem with the spring tension but then again, have not tried it with snow yet.


UPADATE

No stainless screws available. Just used standard galvanized, a couple of washers and nylock nuts. Have to remember to oil them a bit, or maybe paint them. Left the screws a bit long in case I find some metal reinforcement plates to put on the outside as in the factory kit.


----------



## Bob E

How long are the factory ones?


----------



## skutflut

Bob E said:


> How long are the factory ones?



I don't know the factory part length, but it appears from the photo it probably projects about 8". Maybe the owner of the factory unit will let us know.


----------



## BullFrog

skutflut said:


> I just made one from a Lowes bucket. Made a cardboard template to get the general shape, then cut the side out the bucket, a little oversize. Drew a couple of straight lines for bending, heated with a propane torch and bent along the lines. Going to get some stainless screws and nuts today and try it out. Only problem with my bucket is it was not tall enough to get the length of the factory item, but it does extend about 7 inches beyond the existing deflector so we shall see. The bucket is 70 mil plastic and the blue colour clashes with my red snowblower. Hope it strong enough. It is pretty light weight, so I didnt see any problem with the spring tension but then again, have not tried it with snow yet.
> 
> 
> UPADATE
> 
> No stainless screws available. Just used standard galvanized, a couple of washers and nylock nuts. Have to remember to oil them a bit, or maybe paint them. Left the screws a bit long in case I find some metal reinforcement plates to put on the outside as in the factory kit.


Nice job. It might be a while but let us know how it works.


----------



## skutflut

BullFrog said:


> Nice job. It might be a while but let us know how it works.


To be honest, now that I have added the extension, I am secretly hoping that old man winter will know he is licked, and not show up at all in my neck of the woods.:icon_whistling:


----------



## mobiledynamics

Skutflut -

No need to do a reinforcement plate for your application as the plastic you have used is pretty ridgid.

The OE on the Husqvarna is like a soft nitrile rubber. Hence, the reinforcement plate just to keep it's shape.

Maybe there is a rhyme or reason for the materials that X manuf. choose for a reason...somehow, I really hope there is some science being applied on what materials they choose for what, why they make the shape of the chute a descending ~triangle~ and not go full half round, etc.


----------



## skutflut

BullFrog said:


> Nice job. It might be a while but let us know how it works.


In the one storm of heavy, wet slop we have had so far, it worked very well. Between the extension and the impeller kit, slush and water were going 15-20 feet, no clogs. I think I need an umbrella to keep the traction components and belts dry in those conditions. I guess it wasn't really designed as a water pump.


----------

